# Installing Windows 10 on Ideapad 110S EMMC



## KofiAdom

Hello I thought id try my luck on here. I was given an Lenovo Ideapad 110S with an EMMC drive with the partitions deleted. Ive been trying to install Windows 7 and or 10 with no luck. I'm constantly getting hit with a "windows cannot be installed on this disk" error when I delete or create a new partition. the "next" button is highlighted but whenever I try to click it I get hit with the following message:

"Windows cannot be installed to this disk. this computers hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disks controller is enabled in the computers BIOS menu"

The BIOS that I have does not give me the option to change the disks controllers settings. the best I can do is change my UEFI/Legacy support settings and that doesnt seem to help with the situation. I tried looking for a recovery disk/files on the website but its still under maintainces and doesnt look like it'll be finished anytime soon since it was supposed to be live and ready from Noon today EST. Is there a fix for this? A way to updated my BIOS to get these features I need to change it? HELP> ME> PLZ>


----------



## HyperHenry

We need to know more information about your computer, Make, model, age, hardware etc. Your computer may not meet requirements or we may have to format the drive. No way to know with the info provided this far.


----------



## KofiAdom

HyperHenry said:


> We need to know more information about your computer, Make, model, age, hardware etc. Your computer may not meet requirements or we may have to format the drive. No way to know with the info provided this far.


As mentioned in my opening its a Lenovo IdeaPad 110S and below are the intitial specs

SPECS: CPU: INTEL CELERON N3160 1.6GHZ
RAM: 2GB DDR3L 1600 ONBOARD
STORAGE: 32GB EMMC
DISPLAY 11.6" HD
BATTERY: 2CELL 
WLAN: WIFI 1X1 AC+BT.4.0
OS: WINDOWS 10 HOME


----------



## HyperHenry

You can probably get Windows 7 to work ok on that computer. I'm not sure about Windows 10. Is the error message you get say anything about a GPT or MBR disk? I think you may need to convert it to an MBR (Master Boot Record) disk. Here's a link that may help you. https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmanager/windows-cannot-be-installed-to-this-disk.html


----------



## KofiAdom

HyperHenry said:


> You can probably get Windows 7 to work ok on that computer. I'm not sure about Windows 10. Is the error message you get say anything about a GPT or MBR disk? I think you may need to convert it to an MBR (Master Boot Record) disk. Here's a link that may help you. https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmanager/windows-cannot-be-installed-to-this-disk.html


Thats the thing. It CAME preloaded with Windows 10 home..... so Windows 10 should be able to work on it. It didnt say anything about GPT or MBR disk, Only the following error I had in my initial post.


----------



## HyperHenry

OK, I misunderstood your original post. You had Windows 10 and your reformatted? I would still try the steps in the link I shared to convert it to an MBR disk and see if you can install it then. I am guessing you have an install disk.


----------



## KofiAdom

HyperHenry said:


> OK, I misunderstood your original post. You had Windows 10 and your reformatted? I would still try the steps in the link I shared to convert it to an MBR disk and see if you can install it then. I am guessing you have an install disk.


Convert the Hard drive or the Bootable Windows USB?


----------



## HyperHenry

The hard drive you want to install Windows on. If you're trying to install from a USB disk or flash drive you need to go into the bios and change the boot order to USB first.


----------



## KofiAdom

HyperHenry said:


> The hard drive you want to install Windows on. If you're trying to install from a USB disk or flash drive you need to go into the bios and change the boot order to USB first.


Tried the solution with the link you gave me. I still get the same error I listed above.


----------



## texasbullet

Have you seen this video:


----------



## KofiAdom

texasbullet said:


> Have you seen this video:


Yes Ive seen it. Still doesnt help with the issue I have.


----------



## texasbullet

Are you using a disk, USB drive or something else.


----------



## KofiAdom

texasbullet said:


> Are you using a disk, USB drive or something else.


Im using a bootable USB I made using YUMI. Also tried RUFUS but the USB wouldnt load up.


----------



## texasbullet

Have you tried this step in making the USB:


----------



## KofiAdom

texasbullet said:


> Have you tried this step in making the USB:


havent used these exact steps per say but I've been making and using bootable Windows USB's for quite some time now.


----------



## texasbullet

Check the EMMC. Maybe it may be disconnected or defective.


----------



## KofiAdom

texasbullet said:


> Check the EMMC. Maybe it may be disconnected or defective.


Already have. as I mentioned in my initital post, the only done to it was the partitions being deleted. after that I ran into this road block in not being able to install windows on it. re-read my first post to understand where I'm at right now.


----------



## texasbullet

Try this step:


----------



## KofiAdom

texasbullet said:


> Try this step:


I'm still getting the same error:

"Windows cannot be installed to this disk. this computers hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disks controller is enabled in the computers BIOS menu"

Once again my BIOS doesnt give me/show me the option of my disk controllers. It seems like the EMMC is "locked" in a sense, I need to find a way to get access to the disk controller so I can "enable" it. is there a software I can download to that I can load up to my USB to help me do this or?


----------



## texasbullet

Who gave you the laptop. You may want to contact the previous owner for support.


----------



## KofiAdom

texasbullet said:


> Who gave you the laptop. You may want to contact the previous owner for support.


Purchased from a fleamarket, working 100% well, my uncle deleted the partitions thinking it was just like any old drive.


----------



## texasbullet

KofiAdom said:


> Purchased from a fleamarket, working 100% well, my uncle deleted the partitions thinking it was just like any old drive.


Maybe he deleted the program to make the EMMC work. You may want to check on their website for support.
You may want to read more about it here:
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/boards-and-kits/000006602.html


----------

